# How to Make Green Tomatoes Ripen Faster



## Duane_Tardugno (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey, Tee, I have a question about how to fertilize my tomatoes. I have a lot of mulch around my plants. It would not be good to rake all that away to fertilize them, or would it. I use micracle-gro liquid to fertilize due to the fact I don't want to go through the removing of all the mulch. Some info or ideas on this would be appreciated, thanks, Duane.


----------



## Pat_Sutcliffe (May 7, 2012)

Hello,
I noticed the question about fertilizing tomatoes.
I got a tip from a gardener in south Missouri who suggested putting 
a rigid sewer pipe (with holes toward plant) about 12 inches in length 
with 8 inches buried and 4 inches sticking up out of the ground. You place your fertilizer when it is time to use it in the pipe as well as watering the plant every other day when hot or as needed. This saves water and delivers the fertilizer directly to the roots. Mulch just like always around the plant.
I used this system last year and it worked great.
Regards,
Pat


----------



## Alice1 (Jun 9, 2012)

What do I do with a plant that hasn't produced any tomatoes and it's at least four foot tall


----------



## VWTomhead (Jul 21, 2012)

YOU ARE PUTING TO MUCH WATER ON THEM, BIG PLANTS, NO TOMATOES.


----------



## Jahnavi (Aug 13, 2012)

I see a lot of cherry tomatoes on our plants but all of them are still in Stage one. I would have to wait until Stage three to cut them and ripen them inside right? It seems like they are taking their sweet time to ripen. I'll wait a bit before I try the root pruning method.


----------



## Paul4 (May 24, 2014)

I'm wondering about picking tomato's when there not ripe and letting them ripen in the house, doesn't that make them loose flavor? I thought that's why store bought tomato's tasted like cardboard because they pick them green?


----------

